# Picking Up New 25rss Outback



## all4fun (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi, my husband and I are going to be picking up our new 25RSS in two weeks at the dealership. We just found this site and would like some advice as what to look for when inspecting our newly assembled trailer.

We will be towing it with a 2005 Armarda. Thanks.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

all4fun said:


> Hi, my husband and I are going to be picking up our new 25RSS in two weeks at the dealership. We just found this site and would like some advice as what to look for when inspecting our newly assembled trailer.
> 
> We will be towing it with a 2005 Armarda. Thanks.
> [snapback]97104[/snapback]​


Welcome to the site, all4fun!! action 
Go to the Outbacker FAQ in the Forum list. You'll find a great Outback-specific PDI (Pre-Delivery Inspection) checklist.

btw - EXCELLENT choice of trailers







(see my signature) Bet you can't wait !!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, all4fun!* action 
Glad to have you aboard!









1. As Wolfie said, you need to do a very thorough PDI.
2. Plan on spending a good four hours or more.
3. Leave the kids with Grandma (you need to focus, and they will be bored to tears)
4. Make sure the dealer has the Outback hooked up to water and electricity, so that you can...
5. Check *EVERYTHING!* , and I mean, everything.
6. Most important of all... Do not sign on the dotted line until after the PDI is complete, and any fixes have been performed to your satisfaction!

BTW, I agree with Wolfie... Nice choice of Travel Trailer... and Tow Vehicle too!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it....


----------



## Swanie (Oct 25, 2004)

Congrats on finding us, on the new trailer and welcome to outbackers.com!


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Welcome All4Fun action

I know you will enjoy your new TT.

Where are you from?

Lot's of rally's going on around the country - check them out.


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers All4fun, we took a video recorder with us and my wife filmed most of the PDI, It was nice to have a couple of times to go back and see how to do something, just a idea. Good luck with your walk through.

Rob


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

All4fun,

Hey, I'm all for fun, too, and you're about to have it! Congrats on getting a new Outback.

Have a great time this summer.

Remember to take our PDI list with you.

Mark


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome All4fun to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 25RSS
All great points,I would difinately take a recorder
And ask lots of questions

Don action


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Yea! Great choice!

Head over to my FAQ site and print up the PDI. OUTBACKERS FAQ

You can search down more on Google. Just type pdi checklist and go!

Good luck!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers.com action 
Congrats on your new TT








Great choice









Good Luck with your PDI - There is a great PDI list in the forum.

Thor


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I used Tom Boles' PDI along with NDJollymon's. Both together are extremely thorough.

Link to Boles' PDI (in PDF format): Tom Boles PDI


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Welcome!

You'll find this site very useful!









If you have questions about your trailer the members of this site will have the answers.

sunny


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

all4fun

welcome aboard action &








*congrats on the new 25rss *









darrel


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

all4fun,
Good advice from everyone, just follow their lead. I didn't find this site until after buying my TT and I didn't know what a PDI was when I picked up our 25RSS.

I was a newbie, greenhorn, wet-behind-the-ears RVer. I arrived to pickup the unit on Friday afternoon 'payday'. Needless to say with a paycheck in the wallet and a nice weekend soon to start I got a QUICK overview of my new TT. I just nodded and said uh-huh as we wisk thru all the components. Well, later I did a lot of driveway review and owners manual reading to really figure things out. Luckily, I also had some veteran RV owner friends to lean on for questions. It all worked out okay but the thorough PDI route is probably best.

You will love your new addition!!!!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Welcome, All4fun, and congratulations! Good luck with your PDI and, by all means, check out the rallies, especially the MI and Niagara Falls rallies if you're on this side of our fine country!


----------



## all4fun (Mar 31, 2006)

nonny said:


> Welcome, All4fun, and congratulations! Good luck with your PDI and, by all means, check out the rallies, especially the MI and Niagara Falls rallies if you're on this side of our fine country!
> [snapback]97340[/snapback]​


----------



## all4fun (Mar 31, 2006)

Hey Everyone, Thanks for all your advice. I am going to look at those lists and may even get my hands on a camcorder. I am new at this replying and tried to reply individually but to no evail.

David and I are from the North Shore of Boston and have two kids (13 girl and 10 year old boy) and two dogs, one resembles a Golden Retriever on steroids (115lbs - all muscle) the other a shepard mix.

The rally in Niagra sounds great. I'm not sure if it will happen this year, our camping calender is full. We are in Hersey PA in the beginning of August, Arcadia National Park in mid July and a variety on New Hampshire campgrounds in between. We also have to fit a few work days in.

We will be reading this web site regularly. We are happy to have found you!

Mo & David


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

all4fun,

action Welcome to the site and congratulations on the new Outback. sunny I know you are excited and can hardly wait for it to come in.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

All4fun, is that the Acadia Nat'l Park in Maine? It's beautiful country up there. Like others said, have them hook up to power and electric. Ours was checked with the fresh tank and running the pump only. This didn't show leaks under the kitchen sink the first trip out when hooked up to city water under constant pressure. By the way, excellent choice of Outbacks.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

All4fun,

Congratulations on your new camper. Great model choice too. Notice there are several others with this model.

Enjoy using your new home away from home.


----------



## all4fun (Mar 31, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> action *Welcome to Outbackers, all4fun!* action
> Glad to have you aboard!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I only JUST noticed where you are from - we're neighbors! Wolfwood is about 30min from you via 95 !


----------

